# AmF ?? 50/60s original paint find



## Sllimpickens89 (Sep 5, 2018)

Need help identifying !!! Badge is sportsmaster ,? Any help would be cool . May be a candidate to re do ..or I might just sell .


----------



## Oilit (Sep 19, 2018)

It does look AMF. Serial number should be on the left drop out, a letter followed by a 6 digit number, if I remember right.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Unless you are going to keep this to ride don't spend a penny and throw it up on CL or some other local venue as it isn't cost effective to ship either. V/r Shawn


----------

